# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشکده هایی که برای اولین بار دانشجوی پزشکی میگیرن

## Amiramm

سلام من امسال پزشکی یکی از دانشکده هایی که برای اولین بار دانشجوی پزشکی میگیرن قبول شدم.سوالم اینه اگه شما بودید این دانشکده رو میرفتین؟یا میموندین برای دانشگاه بهتر؟
 یه چیزی هم بگم که داخل نتیجه نهایی اسم دانشگاه مرکز شهر زدن ولی محل تحصیل زدن دانشکده فلان.مثلا دانشگاه ارومیه محل تحصیل خوی یا دانشگاه اراک محل تحصیل ساوه.

----------


## outlook

> سلام من امسال پزشکی یکی از دانشکده هایی که برای اولین بار دانشجوی پزشکی میگیرن قبول شدم.سوالم اینه اگه شما بودید این دانشکده رو میرفتین؟یا میموندین برای دانشگاه بهتر؟
>  یه چیزی هم بگم که داخل نتیجه نهایی اسم دانشگاه مرکز شهر زدن ولی محل تحصیل زدن دانشکده فلان.مثلا دانشگاه ارومیه محل تحصیل خوی یا دانشگاه اراک محل تحصیل ساوه.


سلام و درود
کاملا درسته که کیفیت دانشکده ها فرق میکنه ولی به هیچ وجه نمیرزه در مقابل هزینه زمان پشت کنکور واقعا رشته پزشکی قبول شدن خودش ی داستانیه و دانشکدش چندان اهمیتی نداره
موفق باشید

----------


## Biomedical Eng

پزشگی باشه حتی زاهدان و زابل و مرکز تحصیل داخل خاک پاکستان باشه همه ارزش داره. اتفاقا کمتر حواست پرت حاشیه ها میشه و راحت تر میشینی کتابهای درسیتو میخونی و تخصص قبول میشی

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

> سلام من امسال پزشکی یکی از دانشکده هایی که برای اولین بار دانشجوی پزشکی میگیرن قبول شدم.سوالم اینه اگه شما بودید این دانشکده رو میرفتین؟یا میموندین برای دانشگاه بهتر؟
>  یه چیزی هم بگم که داخل نتیجه نهایی اسم دانشگاه مرکز شهر زدن ولی محل تحصیل زدن دانشکده فلان.مثلا دانشگاه ارومیه محل تحصیل خوی یا دانشگاه اراک محل تحصیل ساوه.


سلام داداش. خوبی؟ چه خبر؟

آقا در وهله اول، تبریک میگم حسابی. ان‌شاءالله موفق باشی همیشه. 

داداش نگران نباش. من که شخصا اگه بودم قطعا میرفتم(همونطور که تو انتخاب رشتم تمام پزشکی‌های روزانه رو جلوی داروسازی‌های روزانه رو زدم.) من به جز دانشگاه‌های خفن تیپ یک که رتبم نمیخورد، تموم دانشگاه‌های پزشکی روزانه رو زدم و خب واضحه که اگه میگرفت، میرفتم قطعا. نگرانش نباش مشتی. دمتم گرم. خسته هم نباشی بابت تلاشای سال کنکور.

تا جایی هم که یادمه دانشگاه‌های جدیدالتاسیس همه ورودی بهمن بودن. این مدت رو لذت ببر.

پ.ن: من خودمم ورودی بهمنم، بد برداشت نشه. خودمم سعی دارم از این زمان لذت ببرم.

----------

